# Project Café — CONFIRMED BY NINTENDO!



## Tyeforce (Apr 15, 2011)

With all the rumors of Nintendo's next console floating around, it's hard to keep track of everything, so I figured I'd make a thread that puts everything in one place. The following has been reported from various sources:

*The Console*

*Codename is Project Caf?*
Nintendo is considering naming the console "Stream", among other possible names
Built on revamped version of AMD's R700 GPU architecture
Will out perform the PlayStation 3's NVIDIA 7800GTX-based processor
CPU will be a custom-built triple-core IBM PowerPC chipset
Clocking speeds will be faster
RAM should be at least 512 Mb
1080p output with the potential for stereoscopic 3D as well
Overall size will be comparable to that of the original Xbox 360
Likely to resemble a modernized version of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Backwards compatible with Wii games and accessories
May also be backwards compatible with GameCube games
Will support Blu-ray discs
No Friend Codes

*The Controller*

Primary controller features a 6.2-inch capacitive touch screen display
Also has at least 8 buttons and dual analog control sticks
These include 2 shoulder buttons, 2 trigger buttons, and more, in addition to a D-pad
Mirrors GameCube controller in general function but not in specific form
Built-in camera
Supports streaming content from the console
Contains IR technology similar to the Wii Sensor Bar
Higher fidelity motion controls, though this may be referring to a separate, Wii Remote-like controller
Primary controller is no replacement for the Wii Remote and Nunchuk, which will also be fully supported
There may or may not be a new, updated Wii Remote-like controller in addition to the primary controller

*General Information*

*To be released in 2012, sometime after April*
*Will be unveiled at this year's E3 with a playable demo*
Retail cost possibly between $350 and $400
Will supposedly ship from Taiwanese manufacturer, Foxconn, this October
Third-party developers already have dev kits and are currently working on games for launch
This includes Square Enix, Capcom, Sega, Konami, Activision, Rockstar/Take Two, Electronic Arts, Namco and Ubisoft
Retro Studios was one of the first developers to receive a dev kit, and are working on "a project everyone wants [them] to do"
Grand Theft Auto 5 may be a launch title
Pikmin 3 may be pushed to the new system, possibly a launch title
Resident Evil and Metal Gear Solid games are also in the works
A new Star Fox game is also in production
An engineer who was responsible for the PS3's Cell CPU and RSX GPU is working with Nintendo on the new system
Nintendo is researching tracking systems and head-mounted stereoscopic displays, though this doesn't mean that such technologies are going to be used in Nintendo's new console
Nintendo is looking to hire a new engineer to improve the online functionality of their systems, likely to revamp their online system for the new console

*Bolded* information has been confirmed by Nintendo.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2011)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Will surpass Xbox 360 and PS3 in graphical capability


 I own a PS3 and my TV allows exactly 1080p, so I am not so sure of this rumour...


----------



## AndyB (Apr 15, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I own a PS3 and my TV allows exactly 1080p, so I am not so sure of this rumour...


 
This is going to be next gen, so yeah they will probably be better.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Damn, if this were how it says it all is then i got an xbox slim for nothing :/ Lawl


----------



## AndyB (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Damn, if this were how it says it all is then i got an xbox slim for nothing :/ Lawl


 
It'll be a couple years off yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 15, 2011)

IGN has reported that they can confirm the 6-inch touch screen, and also that the controller will mirror the GameCube controller in general function but not in specific form. I gotta see this controller... I can't even imagine what it would look like now!


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 15, 2011)

A touch screen on a controller?
What the hell were they thinking?


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 15, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> A touch screen on a controller?
> What the hell were they thinking?


 that each controller would print money?

and i doubt this system fails any less than the wii did, sadly.  hope i'm proved wrong, though.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

B|

Yipee. Another console for me to wish I had bought instead of the Wii I had bought and don't use.


----------



## rafren (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you Tye, thank you.

Sounds like the controller itself is going to cost a lot. :/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

Please don't tell me the controller is wireless..


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> Please don't tell me the controller is wireless..


Why would it _not_ be wireless? More importantly, why would you _want_ it to not be wireless?!


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> Please don't tell me the controller is wireless..


 
That's a pretty good point actually. 

A 6-inch touch screen is going to be a battery killer. If it is wireless, for the love god Nintendo, include your own form of charging this time x_x


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> That's a pretty good point actually.
> 
> A 6-inch touch screen is going to be a battery killer. If it is wireless, for the love god Nintendo, include your own form of charging this time x_x


 
This.
No Double A's and no making us buy our own chargers. >.>


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> Please don't tell me the controller is wireless..


 holy ****, why didn't i realize this myself. QQ


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> That's a pretty good point actually.
> 
> A 6-inch touch screen is going to be a battery killer. If it is wireless, for the love god Nintendo, include your own form of charging this time x_x


That's just common sense. Of course Nintendo would include a rechargeable battery, probably with a charging dock as well, or at the very least make it be able to plug into the system and charge like the PS3.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 17, 2011)

I want wireless and wired controllers.

Wired controllers for when you forget to charge the wireless one and for games like Super Smash Bros and Mario Kart.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> I want wireless and wired controllers.
> 
> Wired controllers for when you forget to charge the wireless one and for games like Super Smash Bros and Mario Kart.


Or just have a wireless controller that can also be plugged into the system directly to charge.


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I heard the Wii successor can cure cancer and can create portals.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 17, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> That's just common sense. Of course Nintendo would include a rechargeable battery, probably with a charging dock as well, or at the very least make it be able to plug into the system and charge like the PS3.


 oh right, they just forgot to do that with the wii remote.

makes sense.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 17, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> oh right, they just forgot to do that with the wii remote.
> 
> makes sense.



I lol'ed.


----------



## rafren (Apr 17, 2011)

> http://wiihdrumors.com/mockups/



Lots of ideas on what the Remote could look like.


----------



## bloop2424 (Apr 17, 2011)

I wouldnt be surprised if they just used a DS


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 17, 2011)

It's going to be part Gamecube, part Wii, part Gameboy, part N64, and part PSP.

I don't know how you can fit those together.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> oh right, they just forgot to do that with the wii remote.
> 
> makes sense.


The Wii Remote doesn't require nearly as much energy as a controller with a 6-inch screen on it would. >.> Yeah, it would have been nice if Nintendo would have made the Wii Remotes rechargeable, but it's not a feature that was absolutely needed. It's gonna be a whole different story for this new controller if we are to believe the rumors thus far.


----------



## Bacob (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks expensive but fun


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 17, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> The Wii Remote doesn't require nearly as much energy as a controller with a 6-inch screen on it would. >.> Yeah, it would have been nice if Nintendo would have made the Wii Remotes rechargeable, but it's not a feature that was absolutely needed. It's gonna be a whole different story for this new controller if we are to believe the rumors thus far.


 
Tell that to all the batteries I went through, and I don't even play my wii that much.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 17, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> The Wii Remote doesn't require nearly as much energy as a controller with a 6-inch screen on it would. >.> Yeah, it would have been nice if Nintendo would have made the Wii Remotes rechargeable, but it's not a feature that was absolutely needed. It's gonna be a whole different story for this new controller if we are to believe the rumors thus far.


 regardless, dicks to nintendo for not having a rechargeable battery.  how hard would it have been, really?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Or just have a wireless controller that can also be plugged into the system directly to charge.


 
So... the PS3 controllers?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> regardless, dicks to nintendo for not having a rechargeable battery.  how hard would it have been, really?


Not hard at all, but it would have upped the cost of the system and controllers, which is something that Nintendo wanted to avoid. Their strategy with the Wii was to make it cheap and easily accessible to everyone, and it worked. They had to make some sacrifices, yes, but it was necessary.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> So... the PS3 controllers?


Yes, like I said before, like the PS3 controller.


----------



## Callie (Apr 18, 2011)

This is gonna be expensive...I want it though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Not hard at all, but it would have upped the cost of the system and controllers, which is something that Nintendo wanted to avoid. Their strategy with the Wii was to make it cheap and easily accessible to everyone, and it worked. They had to make some sacrifices, yes, but it was necessary.


 right.
cuz $20 extra for a rechargeable battery (which is being very lenient, imo) would totally turn off the crowd that's gonna be paying for batteries for the lifetime of the controller.. makes perfect sense.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 18, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> right.
> cuz $20 extra for a rechargeable battery (which is being very lenient, imo) would totally turn off the crowd that's gonna be paying for batteries for the lifetime of the controller.. makes perfect sense.


You'd be surprised how much of a difference $20 can make to consumers' decisions to purchase a console or not. Besides, once they've bought the system, they've bought it. Even after they find out that they'll have to either replace the batteries frequently, use rechargeable batteries, or get a charging dock, they're not going to go out and return it over that. They'll just put up with it, as it's not a very big issue, especially when there are options to fix it out there.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> You'd be surprised how much of a difference $20 can make to consumers' decisions to purchase a console or not. Besides, once they've bought the system, they've bought it. Even after they find out that they'll have to either replace the batteries frequently, use rechargeable batteries, or get a charging dock, they're not going to go out and return it over that. They'll just put up with it, as it's not a very big issue, especially when there are options to fix it out there.


 ..but they wouldn't be purchasing the console, they'd be purchasing a controller.

your second half is awful, and you should feel awful for even saying that.  just because the consumer has no other nintendo-branded option does not mean they should be bent over and raped, metaphorically.
"putting up with it."

hell, i would have loved if nintendo had just come out with a rechargeable controller/battery a few years later.  i would have paid the extra money.  the batteries were ridiculous, and everyone knew it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 18, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> ..but they wouldn't be purchasing the console, they'd be purchasing a controller.
> 
> your second half is awful, and you should feel awful for even saying that.  just because the consumer has no other nintendo-branded option does not mean they should be bent over and raped, metaphorically.
> "putting up with it."
> ...


I was talking about the initial purchase of the system, which already comes with one remote. Once they buy the system, they're probably going to buy more remotes eventually, regardless of whether or not they're rechargeable.

And I do not see how having to put up with a non-rechargeable remote is anywhere near being "bent over and raped metaphorically". It's really not a big deal at all, and if you really can't put up with it, then use rechargeable batteries or a charging dock. Nintendo might not offer their own solution to it, but there are alternatives out there. Personally, I use an Energizer induction charge station, and I love it.

Plus, it's cheaper this way. I'd rather spend $20 once on a charge station than an extra $20 per remote. $60+ remotes would be a horrible idea.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 18, 2011)

Also, this is interesting: http://wiihdrumors.com/nintendo-life-teases-wii-hd-details-discredits-project-cafe/

Now I don't know what we should be believing and what we should be ignoring! I guess we'll find out come April 26th.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

-throws in 2 cents-

I stopped playing the Wii due to the batteries as well. I cannot afford to play it anymore. Not all of us have budgets capable of buying double A's all the time, especially with how the Wii Remotes ran through them.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 18, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> -throws in 2 cents-
> 
> I stopped playing the Wii due to the batteries as well. I cannot afford to play it anymore. Not all of us have budgets capable of buying double A's all the time, especially with how the Wii Remotes ran through them.


Then buy rechargeable batteries or a charging station...simple as that. I'm surprised that so many people don't have rechargeable AA batteries in their house already! Batteries are necessary for so many things, it's just common sense to have rechargeable ones on hand nowadays. A dedicated Wii Remote charging station is even better, though.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 18, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Then buy rechargeable batteries or a charging station...simple as that. I'm surprised that so many people don't have rechargeable AA batteries in their house already! Batteries are necessary for so many things, it's just common sense to have rechargeable ones on hand nowadays. A dedicated Wii Remote charging station is even better, though.


 
I have a Wii Charging Station, two in fact, both of which no longer charge properly. As for rechargeable batteries I've always found they last much less of a time than normal batteries which is really frustrating when you're playing a game.

Either way, with rechargeable solutions for the wii you are required to stop playing the game until your wiimote is charged back up, unlike the PS3 controller where you can just plug it in. For this reason alone I just stuck to normal batteries, which is expensive.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 18, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> I have a Wii Charging Station, two in fact, both of which no longer charge properly. As for rechargeable batteries I've always found they last much less of a time than normal batteries which is really frustrating when you're playing a game.
> 
> Either way, with rechargeable solutions for the wii you are required to stop playing the game until your wiimote is charged back up, unlike the PS3 controller where you can just plug it in. For this reason alone I just stuck to normal batteries, which is expensive.


My Energizer induction charger is still working just fine. You probably got crappy ones. My first charger was a crappy Nyko charge station that overheated my Wii Remotes. That's why I don't buy Nyko products anymore, lol. Energizer is a good brand and their charger is very well made. And you're right about rechargeable batteries not lasting as long, which is why I stopped using them in favor of a charge station.

Though, assuming you have more than one Wii Remote, charging shouldn't be an issue at all. Leave all your Wii Remotes on the charge panel when you're not using them, and if one dies on you, pause the game and swap it out with another one. It takes 10 seconds to do and requires hardly any effort from you.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 18, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> My Energizer induction charger is still working just fine. You probably got crappy ones. My first charger was a crappy Nyko charge station that overheated my Wii Remotes. That's why I don't buy Nyko products anymore, lol. Energizer is a good brand and their charger is very well made. And you're right about rechargeable batteries not lasting as long, which is why I stopped using them in favor of a charge station.
> 
> Though, assuming you have more than one Wii Remote, charging shouldn't be an issue at all. Leave all your Wii Remotes on the charge panel when you're not using them, and if one dies on you, pause the game and swap it out with another one. It takes 10 seconds to do and requires hardly any effort from you.


 
So I'm looking at ?20 for a charging station and ?20 for an extra wiimote, plus the money I spent on the broken chargers, rechargeable batteries and all the normal batteries. That's more than what it would cost for a single rechargeable wiimote that Nintendo could have easily created.

Yes, not _everyone_ would be in my situation but I'm willing to bet plenty of people have gone through tons of batteries, rechargeable batteries and wiimote charging stations. Not to mention broken wiimotes from faulty charging stations.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> So I'm looking at ?20 for a charging station and ?20 for an extra wiimote, plus the money I spent on the broken chargers, rechargeable batteries and all the normal batteries. That's more than what it would cost for a single rechargeable wiimote that Nintendo could have easily created.
> 
> Yes, not _everyone_ would be in my situation but I'm willing to bet plenty of people have gone through tons of batteries, rechargeable batteries and wiimote charging stations. Not to mention broken wiimotes from faulty charging stations.


 
All in all the Wii is good....just not very cost effective.


----------



## Liquefy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Then buy rechargeable batteries or a charging station...simple as that. I'm surprised that so many people don't have rechargeable AA batteries in their house already! Batteries are necessary for so many things, it's just common sense to have rechargeable ones on hand nowadays. A dedicated Wii Remote charging station is even better, though.



I agree, though it took the purchase of a Wii before we made the decision to turn to rechargeable household (Energizer) batteries.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

Liquefy said:


> I agree, though it took the purchase of a Wii before we made the decision to turn to rechargeable household (Energizer) batteries.


 
My Dad wouldn't. Dunno why.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 18, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> So I'm looking at ?20 for a charging station and ?20 for an extra wiimote, plus the money I spent on the broken chargers, rechargeable batteries and all the normal batteries. That's more than what it would cost for a single rechargeable wiimote that Nintendo could have easily created.
> 
> Yes, not _everyone_ would be in my situation but I'm willing to bet plenty of people have gone through tons of batteries, rechargeable batteries and wiimote charging stations. Not to mention broken wiimotes from faulty charging stations.


Um, your math is a bit off there. Charging stations run about $20-30. Wii Remotes cost $40. If Nintendo were to release a Wii Remote with a built in rechargeable battery, it would probably cost $60+, given that the PS3 controller has a rechargeable battery and costs $15 more than a Wii Remote ($55) even though it has less technology in it. So, let's say $60 per Wii Remote at minimum. Buying three extra rechargeable Wii Remotes would cost you $180 plus tax, whereas buying three normal Wii Remotes and a charging station would only cost you $140-150.

Also, I'm talking in US Dollars, not British Pounds or whatever you were using. Same outcome, though, just with different numbers.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 18, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Um, your math is a bit off there. Charging stations run about $20-30. Wii Remotes cost $40. If Nintendo were to release a Wii Remote with a built in rechargeable battery, it would probably cost $60+, given that the PS3 controller has a rechargeable battery and costs $15 more than a Wii Remote ($55) even though it has less technology in it. So, let's say $60 per Wii Remote at minimum. Buying three extra rechargeable Wii Remotes would cost you $180 plus tax, whereas buying three normal Wii Remotes and a charging station would only cost you $140-150.
> 
> Also, I'm talking in US Dollars, not British Pounds or whatever you were using. Same outcome, though, just with different numbers.


 
Basically all technology in England is more expensive, hence my prices.

Besides, you failed to include all the stuff I mentioned.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Um, your math is a bit off there. Charging stations run about $20-30. Wii Remotes cost $40. If Nintendo were to release a Wii Remote with a built in rechargeable battery, it would probably cost $60+, given that the PS3 controller has a rechargeable battery and costs $15 more than a Wii Remote ($55) even though it has less technology in it. So, let's say $60 per Wii Remote at minimum. Buying three extra rechargeable Wii Remotes would cost you $180 plus tax, whereas buying three normal Wii Remotes and a charging station would only cost you $140-150.
> 
> Also, I'm talking in US Dollars, not British Pounds or whatever you were using. Same outcome, though, just with different numbers.


 "given that the ps3 controller has a rechargeable battery and costs $15 more than a wii remote even though is has less technology in it"
"even though it has less technology in it"
"it has less technology in it"
BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
this is what tye actually believes

in short, i think the only way a wii would honestly cost less than a ps3/xbox would be if you don't buy more than 3 controllers/nunchuks, and you don't use regular batteries.

also, on the topic of "it's common sense to use rechargeable batteries now because everything uses them", nintendo's handhelds have been using rechargeable since the GBA SP, as i'm sure you're aware.  
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...echargeable+battery&_sacat=See-All-Categories
that is an off-branded game boy micro battery.  i've bought a backup for my micro at about the same price, maybe less.  a rechargeable battery would not cost exactly $20, and i'm sure that nintendo wouldn't lose many consumers, as now they have the plus of "the batteries are rechargeable!" like every other console has.

there is honestly no reason that nintendo should not have a rechargeable battery in the wii mote.  the sync button could be placed differently, and they could have had a removable battery pack.  

@ jason not being able to play the wii while charging, that comes with the wiimote's design, and that it's a motion-based controller.  the ps3 is still a gaming controller at it's core, since it is shaped like the ps2/1 controller basically, so it's natural to have a wire to begin with.  a wiimote with a wire coming out where the nunchuk plugs in would be awkward to play.. since you'd either need a really long charge cable, use little motion control, or face away from the tv/console.  lol.

still, a charging dock and nintendo-branded rechargeable battery, EVEN IF IT WAS SOLD SEPARATELY, would not only save the consumer money in the end (say, one month down the road), but might even build nintendo a reputable fanbase.

oh wait.  it's just a battery.
so why didn't they do it, if it's just a battery.

edit:  and while you're off defending nintendo, would you care to explain why the nunchuk and wii remote were sold separately?  cuz i mean..  i'm confused about that.  seems kinda redundant to buy two controllers.  meh.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 18, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> @ jason not being able to play the wii while charging, that comes with the wiimote's design, and that it's a motion-based controller.  the ps3 is still a gaming controller at it's core, since it is shaped like the ps2/1 controller basically, so it's natural to have a wire to begin with.  a wiimote with a wire coming out where the nunchuk plugs in would be awkward to play.. since you'd either need a really long charge cable, use little motion control, or face away from the tv/console.  lol.
> 
> still, a charging dock and nintendo-branded rechargeable battery, EVEN IF IT WAS SOLD SEPARATELY, would not only save the consumer money in the end (say, one month down the road), but might even build nintendo a reputable fanbase.
> 
> ...


 
Yes but a lot of wii games don't require that much movement, the only ones I've played that require intense motion control are the sport ones, the others are just simple wrist flicks and such. A wire wouldn't be disruptive here.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Yes but a lot of wii games don't require that much movement, the only ones I've played that require intense motion control are the sport ones, the others are just simple wrist flicks and such. A wire wouldn't be disruptive here.


kay, but how long would your charge cord need to be to sit comfortably somewhere and still be able to play?

unless you have it in your room and on a desk or something, it would be hard to not need a long cable.  say.. 6 feet at least?

edit:  thinking about that, that's about as much as a regular controller.. i dunno.  if it was usb, it'd have to come from the back of the console to the back of the controller facing you.  dunno.  i think that would feel awkward, and be very prone to some kind of hilarious mishap.

/rickshaw


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 18, 2011)

If all this is true it sounds like it will be awesome!


----------



## rafren (Apr 19, 2011)

It would be cool if we could use the DS/3DS as a controller instead of buying one. :0


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 19, 2011)

Why are we arguing about the Wii Remote's lack of a rechargeable battery, anyway? It has nothing to do with the topic. >.>


Anyway, here's something that I'm sure some of you will enjoy hearing...
http://wiihdrumors.com/more-evidenc...-the-next-grand-theft-auto-as-a-launch-title/

I could care less, however. I hate GTA.


----------



## rafren (Apr 19, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I could care less, however. I hate GTA.


 
This. I don't get the fun in robbing people and killing hookers. :/


----------



## AndyB (Apr 19, 2011)

rafren said:


> This. I don't get the fun in robbing people and killing hookers. :/


 
That may be what most people do, but that isn't all you can do. Epsecially with the later ones you can do alot more on the side of side missions and general fun!
But I can understand why it isn't to some people's taste.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 20, 2011)

So many new rumors, I don't know what all I should post... Keep an eye on the first post of this thread, as I'll continue to update it. *goes to update now*


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 20, 2011)

i hope that it is true as it sounds awesome


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 20, 2011)

New stuff is in *bold*.

*The Console*

Next-generation Nintendo console
Supports 1080p HD
Will surpass Xbox 360 and PS3 in graphical capability
Backwards compatible with Wii games and accessories
May also be backwards compatible with GameCube games
May support Blu-ray discs
CPU is custom IBM PowerPC with three cores
GPU should be an ATI from the R700 family, with a shader unit at version 4.1
RAM should be at least 512 Mb
Codename is Project Caf?

*The Controller*

Controller features a 6-inch touch screen display
2 shoulder buttons, 2 trigger buttons, dual analog sticks, a D-pad, and possibly more
Built-in front-facing camera
Supports streaming content from the console
Motion control that's "better than PlayStation Move"
Contains IR technology similar to the Wii Sensor Bar
Mirrors GameCube controller in general function but not in specific form

*General Information*

To be released in 2012
Nintendo to officially announce it later this month, and show it off at E3
Third-party developers already have dev kits and are currently working on games for launch
*This includes Square Enix, Capcom, Sega, Konami, Activision, Rockstar/Take Two, Electronic Arts, Namco and Ubisoft*
*Retro Studios was one of the first developers to receive a dev kit, and are working on "a project everyone wants [them] to do"*
*Grand Theft Auto 5 may be a launch title*
*Pikmin 3 may be pushed to the new system, possibly a launch title*
*Resident Evil and Metal Gear Solid games are also in the works*
*A new Star Fox game is also in production*
*An engineer who was responsible for the PS3's Cell CPU and RSX GPU is working with Nintendo on the new system*
*Nintendo is researching tracking systems and head-mounted stereoscopic displays, though this doesn't mean that such technologies are going to be used in Nintendo's new console*
*Nintendo is looking to hire a new engineer to improve the online functionality of their systems, likely to revamp their online system for the new console*


----------



## AndyB (Apr 20, 2011)

Just saw this picture surface. And I'm not too sure how legit this looks as it is. Just to add something, these are potential leaked pictures.



Spoiler


----------



## Biochao (Apr 20, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Just saw this picture surface. And I'm not too sure how legit this looks as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Is that Animal Crossing in those pictures?


Anyway, I would prefer they do something like Sega did with the Dreamcast VMUs and have a removable screen that acted as a handheld game of its own when not in the controller.


----------



## rafren (Apr 20, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Just saw this picture surface. And I'm not too sure how legit this looks as it is. Just to add something, these are potential leaked pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Well well. Doesen't look too shabby. The other analog looks out of place though. :0


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 21, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Why are we arguing about the Wii Remote's lack of a rechargeable battery, anyway? It has nothing to do with the topic. >.>


 i disagree.  whether or not nintendo's controller has a rechargeable battery is a huge sales point, imo.  even moreso, now that the screen has more or less been confirmed for brawl.

on the topic of gta 5, not a single **** was given that day.  unless nintendo pulls the most epic turnaround out of their ass, it will be a cross-platform game, and the nintendo console _may_ get a few more pixels for their trouble.  that's if it's as/more powerful than the current gen.  LOL.

on the topic of gta as a whole, i have a feeling your view on the game series as a whole is sullied by what many media outlets enjoy depicting the game as, "Hooker Killing Simulator 3/4/5/etc".  which is fair enough, if you play it that way.  i, however, love the rude & crude dialogue (both in-story and during sandbox play), kickass radio stations, and the general sandbox feel of the game.

i really wish you had picked up san andreas off of steam while it was on sale.  unless it isn't available on mac.  in which case you really did miss out, but it'll be on sale again.. hopefully.  san andreas is probably my favorite game of all time, excluding the piss-awful shading for night/day/weather effects.  i swear, it looks like wind waker, but makes no goddamn sense whatsoever.  driving a car into an ocean has never been so easy.

but yeah.  it goes on sale over steam often enough to expect it again in a month or so, and it's only $15 regardless.  on sale it's usually $5 or less, now.  and your computer should be able to run it on full spec, since you can play portal easy enough.

pc gaming master race is the only console i will ever play that game on again.  it is too good.

oh and wii2.0 is, again, gonna be underclassed once the other two "gaming giants" pull out their consoles.

unless, like i already said, nintendo thinks with portals or something and surprise back-doors the competition.  ouch.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i disagree.  whether or not nintendo's controller has a rechargeable battery is a huge sales point, imo.  even moreso, now that the screen has more or less been confirmed for brawl.
> 
> on the topic of gta 5, not a single **** was given that day.  unless nintendo pulls the most epic turnaround out of their ass, it will be a cross-platform game, and the nintendo console _may_ get a few more pixels for their trouble.  that's if it's as/more powerful than the current gen.  LOL.
> 
> ...


Why are you so certain that Nintendo's new console will meet the same fate as the Wii? The biggest reason why Wii lacks so much third party support is because it's not HD. That's it. Had the Wii been HD and a bit more powerful, we'd be seeing the same big name third party games on it that the 360 and PS3 get.

Nintendo had their reasons for giving the Wii modest power and not making it HD, and that reason was to reduce cost, making the console and the development of its games cheaper and thereby more appealing to the masses, and the strategy worked. Look how many Wiis were sold. Like it or not, Nintendo changed the industry with Wii. However, for the hardcore gamer, this tactic backfired, because it's left us with an underpowered console for an entire generation that many third parties avoid because they don't want to put the effort into downscaling their HD games.

But that's this generation, which is nearing its end. Nintendo has learned from the past five years, there's no doubt. That's why they're going after the hardcore this next generation. And honestly, that was probably their plan from the beginning. Put out a cheap yet mass appealing console to pull in thousands of new gamers, then hook them in with a more hardcore console the next generation.

Anyway, the idea that Nintendo's next console will be significantly overpowered by its competition again is just silly. This generation is the first time that a Nintendo console has been significantly overpowered by its competition, and that was intentional. Last generation's GameCube was more powerful than both the Dreamcast and PlayStation 2, outclassed only by the Xbox. And the generation before that, the Nintendo 64 was at the top of the competition. Before that the SNES and Genesis were neck and neck, and even before that nothing could touch the NES. I don't know why so many people nowadays have taken to a mindset that all Nintendo consoles are and always will be underpowered, because that's simply not true at all. Did everyone suddenly forget everything that Nintendo made before Wii? I don't get it.

Point is, all of the rumors point towards Project Caf? being a very powerful console, being significantly more powerful than the current competition. And, of course, Sony and Microsoft will enter the next generation with powerful systems of their own, too, but even if they do turn out to be a bit more powerful than Project Caf?, it won't be nearly as significant as this generation. All next generation consoles will be HD, all will have extremely realistic graphical capability... At that level, it really won't matter if one console is a bit more powerful than the other, because the graphics can't get much better than that. If any of the big three want to come out on top next generation, they're going to have to make their console stand out in more ways than just better graphics and power. And it seems like Nintendo is trying to do just that with the whole touch screen on the controller thing. Will it be successful? Who know. Will the competition come up with something better? Maybe. But if one thing's for sure, it's that Project Caf? will definitely not be overpowered by its competition like Wii was this generation.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 21, 2011)

rafren said:


> Well well. Doesen't look too shabby. The other analog looks out of place though. :0


The analog doesn't look out of place. like on the x-box it will probably make gaming more comfortable

I do like the look of having a mini screen on the controller looks good. However wouldn't that turn it into a like ds meaning that you wouldn't need a tv.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 21, 2011)

gonna try and re-read and break down my post into mini-quotes.


Tyeforce said:


> Why are you so certain that Nintendo's new console will meet the same fate as the Wii? The biggest reason why Wii lacks so much third party support is because it's not HD. That's it. Had the Wii been HD and a bit more powerful, we'd be seeing the same big name third party games on it that the 360 and PS3 get.


i have a feeling there is a large stigma to developing a game for the wii.  maybe not, but just a hunch.
i'm certain that it will, because i don't think it's a good sign that nintendo's "next gen" console is already comparing itself to the "current gen" limitations.
okay, so they're going to have to learn how to innovate using gameplay mechanisms instead of HD power, big deal.
there is a point here that i'm missing/not making due to lack of focus.  i'll come back to it if i remember, as it's 3 am.  my bad.


Tyeforce said:


> Nintendo had their reasons for giving the Wii modest power and not making it HD, and that reason was to reduce cost, making the console and the development of its games cheaper and thereby more appealing to the masses, and the strategy worked. Look how many Wiis were sold. Like it or not, Nintendo changed the industry with Wii. However, for the hardcore gamer, this tactic backfired, because it's left us with an underpowered console for an entire generation that many third parties avoid because they don't want to put the effort into downscaling their HD games.


i will agree with you that they did have a strategy to appeal to non-gamers and casuals/people who don't blow money on HD and bleeding-edge crap.
i don't believe that it did nintendo much good to lose half of it's fanbase to try to capture a larger audience.  in my opinion, that's akin to selling out.  and no one likes a sell out.

but aside from that huge leap of a conclusion, i feel that attracting non-gamers will not do much good if they immediately turn around and spring a gamer-centric/non-casual console into the ring.  they might get some return customers, but if the audience is wise and aren't gamers, they'll realize that it is no longer a system for them, such as the wii was marketed/designed to be.


Tyeforce said:


> But that's this generation, which is nearing its end. Nintendo has learned from the past five years, there's no doubt. That's why they're going after the hardcore this next generation. And honestly, that was probably their plan from the beginning. Put out a cheap yet mass appealing console to pull in thousands of new gamers, then hook them in with a more hardcore console the next generation.


i don't mean to sound like a prick to you, but that sounds like something a devote, to the bone, to the death fanboy would say, word for word.

i can understand where you're coming from in hopes that his is what nintendo was planning all along, but let's face it: nintendo does not have the best pulse on their "hardcore" fanbase.  they have super smash bros, and a few well-known franchises that pull in a specific crowd, every time.  i'm reminded of "the baby" and samus' total deconstruction of character in her latest game.  things like that are what make me lose faith in them as a company.  they took one of the few nigh-perfect flagship series that nintendo had, and went and derped it.  i haven't played all the metroids, and i'm not a devote fan to ms. aran, but i had a sense of respect for the series, and really felt that nintendo tucked it away for those who wanted action, adventure, and tons of content to find (100%'ing stuff.), not to mention one of the most groundbreaking/redefining characters in gaming history, in my opinion.  i really hope other m was a fluke, and that no more metroid games are similar to it.  /rant.


Tyeforce said:


> Anyway, the idea that Nintendo's next console will be significantly overpowered by its competition again is just silly. This generation is the first time that a Nintendo console has been significantly overpowered by its competition, and that was intentional. Last generation's GameCube was more powerful than both the Dreamcast and PlayStation 2, outclassed only by the Xbox. And the generation before that, the Nintendo 64 was at the top of the competition. Before that the SNES and Genesis were neck and neck, and even before that nothing could touch the NES. I don't know why so many people nowadays have taken to a mindset that all Nintendo consoles are and always will be underpowered, because that's simply not true at all. Did everyone suddenly forget everything that Nintendo made before Wii? I don't get it.


http://cube.ign.com/articles/086/086984p1.html


> One thing, it seems, is for certain, and it's that the next-generation  battle will not be won by superior technology, but rather superior  software, and come E3 2001 we think you'll see that Gamecube is  well-covered in this area.


so i just googled that to find out just how powerful the gamecube was.  could've fooled me.
then again, i only played melee on it, which is why took the liberty of selecting that quote.  it feels universally relevant, and almost ominous, since the gamecube is now looked on more or less as a flop in most people's eyes.  or maybe just mine. (feel free to list off a few/lot of titles.)  it didn't have a wealth of exclusive titles, and in my own opinion, i felt the controller held it back from letting ports be as good as they wanted to be.  first-party games were/could be tremendous, but the controller was just a tad too wonky to play.. say.. tony hawk.


Tyeforce said:


> Point is, all of the rumors point towards Project Caf? being a very powerful console, being significantly more powerful than the current competition. And, of course, Sony and Microsoft will enter the next generation with powerful systems of their own, too, but even if they do turn out to be a bit more powerful than Project Caf?, it won't be nearly as significant as this generation. All next generation consoles will be HD, all will have extremely realistic graphical capability... At that level, it really won't matter if one console is a bit more powerful than the other, because the graphics can't get much better than that. If any of the big three want to come out on top next generation, they're going to have to make their console stand out in more ways than just better graphics and power. And it seems like Nintendo is trying to do just that with the whole touch screen on the controller thing. Will it be successful? Who know. Will the competition come up with something better? Maybe. But if one thing's for sure, it's that Project Caf? will definitely not be overpowered by its competition like Wii was this generation.


 i have this strange feeling that digital download services are going to be *the* turning point of video games, in this gen/at this point in time.  if it isn't, lets say i owe you a coke?

i still think that there's going to be a bad taste in people's mouths, if from the get-go they're buying a new console that's only slightly more powerful than the competition's older release.. especially following up from the wii, which was almost irrefutably a bulked up gamecube.  hell, i only used my wii to play melee for god knows how long.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 21, 2011)

Nintendo needs good online, the ability to produce 3D graphics, a functioning digital download service and third party support to get anywhere this generation.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 21, 2011)

Going to come in 1080p? Ooh yay :> I hope this rumor is actually true.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 21, 2011)

Ill probably only get this if thers a new smash bros... (Gets shot)


----------



## Wish (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Project-Café/139590782781343?ref=nf&sk=wall


Looks okay I guess.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2011)

Soul said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Project-Café/139590782781343?ref=nf&sk=wall
> 
> 
> Looks okay I guess.


 
I do not like the idea of a screen in the controls and on the TV. Way to much going on IMO


----------



## AndyB (Apr 21, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I do not like the idea of a screen in the controls and on the TV. Way to much going on IMO


 
Four Swords adventure, Final Fantasy Chronicles... those games were beastly!
So much fun (if you could find 3 friends with GBAs and cables)

And I don't think they'll do it like that in the pictures, the screen will probably be a sub menu or item screen. Going back to FSA and FFC, now that was screens well done!


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe the little screen on the controller will be for 3D?


----------



## rafren (Apr 21, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Maybe the little screen on the controller will be for 3D?


 
Nice idea. But that seems like too much.

@Andy - Like the idea of the screen being used like an item screen, or like a map. :0


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 21, 2011)

Soul said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Project-Café/139590782781343?ref=nf&sk=wall
> 
> 
> Looks okay I guess.


 nothing's confirmed yet.  including that page. lolwut

I think that the screens on the controller will make for a very unique experience in games.  i feel that there will be a few excellent, console-selling titles that will blow the competition out of the water.  ex: four swords adventures, crystal chronicles, new pokemon/pokemon, maybe a mario/metroid game similar to four swords?  i dunno.
i am very afraid that if there is a screen always on the controller, that developers will be at a loss as to what it is needed for, and will tack on something pointless and really awkward, just to use it.  like using it as a button, or a killcam, or something silly like the pause screen.  i dunno.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i have a feeling there is a large stigma to developing a game for the wii.  maybe not, but just a hunch.
> i'm certain that it will, because i don't think it's a good sign that nintendo's "next gen" console is already comparing itself to the "current gen" limitations.
> okay, so they're going to have to learn how to innovate using gameplay mechanisms instead of HD power, big deal.
> there is a point here that i'm missing/not making due to lack of focus.  i'll come back to it if i remember, as it's 3 am.  my bad.


What do you mean they're already comparing it to the current generation limitations? Of course it's being compared to them; it's said to be _significantly_ better than them. A full generational leap in terms of graphics, unlike the situation with Wii. It will in no way be limited to this generation's specs, because it will have _next_ generation specs. It won't just be an updated last generation console in terms of power like Wii was.



Psychonaut said:


> i will agree with you that they did have a strategy to appeal to non-gamers and casuals/people who don't blow money on HD and bleeding-edge crap.
> i don't believe that it did nintendo much good to lose half of it's fanbase to try to capture a larger audience.  in my opinion, that's akin to selling out.  and no one likes a sell out.
> 
> but aside from that huge leap of a conclusion, i feel that attracting non-gamers will not do much good if they immediately turn around and spring a gamer-centric/non-casual console into the ring.  they might get some return customers, but if the audience is wise and aren't gamers, they'll realize that it is no longer a system for them, such as the wii was marketed/designed to be.


You really think Nintendo lost half of its fanbase? Lol. Even if that were the case, they've gained a new, much larger fanbase this generation with Wii and DS, so it would still be a win for them. But that's not the reality. They may have lost some fans, but not half. There's no way. People who like Nintendo for their games like Mario, Zelda, etc. still play those games. I know there are a lot of Wii owners who play their 360s and PS3s much more than their Wii, but you know that when games like Super Mario Galaxy 2 come out, they dust their Wii off and have some fun. Obviously, I can't speak for everyone, but I know that the thought that Nintendo has lost half of their fanbase is a huge exaggeration.

Not that it matters now, because even if that were true, they'll be gaining them back this next generation. If they're going the route that they're said to be going with this next generation, then many old fans should be pleased. Nintendo went for a different audience this last generation, but that's done and over now, whether you agreed with their decision or not. And I'm sure they won't win all of their casual customers over with a hardcore targeted system, but you'd be surprised how many will likely return. Nintendo has done a great job at bridging the casual and non-gamers into the world of gaming.

But even if that doesn't happen, it's not like Nintendo needs the support of all the casual and non-gamers to keep them going. Even if it sells half as much as the Wii did, it'll still be a success. And gamers will still win.



Psychonaut said:


> i don't mean to sound like a prick to you, but that sounds like something a devote, to the bone, to the death fanboy would say, word for word.
> 
> i can understand where you're coming from in hopes that his is what nintendo was planning all along, but let's face it: nintendo does not have the best pulse on their "hardcore" fanbase.  they have super smash bros, and a few well-known franchises that pull in a specific crowd, every time.  i'm reminded of "the baby" and samus' total deconstruction of character in her latest game.  things like that are what make me lose faith in them as a company.  they took one of the few nigh-perfect flagship series that nintendo had, and went and derped it.  i haven't played all the metroids, and i'm not a devote fan to ms. aran, but i had a sense of respect for the series, and really felt that nintendo tucked it away for those who wanted action, adventure, and tons of content to find (100%'ing stuff.), not to mention one of the most groundbreaking/redefining characters in gaming history, in my opinion.  i really hope other m was a fluke, and that no more metroid games are similar to it.  /rant.


Now I think you're just looking for an excuse to call me a fanboy. How does that in any way sound like something that only a devoted fanboy would say? It's a logical assumption. Expand the market to new audiences, then bridge that new audience into the more hardcore market.

And I really don't want an Other M debate in here, but that comment is ignorance on a completely different level. Samus wasn't portayed much differently in Other M than she was in past Metroid games (and I mean main series Metroid games, not the Prime series developed by Retro). The only difference was that her feelings and emotions were expressed at a larger scale because of the cinematic cutscenes and voice acting, which didn't exist in past games, and the very emotion situation from the end of Super Metroid that led into Other M. And don't even bring up the idea that her following Adam's commands is sexist or any of that bull****. She viewed Adam as a father figure, not just a male superior. This relationship between them had to be stressed in the game as it was important backstory to Metroid Fusion. I also find it funny that most of the people who call Other M sexist without even thinking twice about it (or even playing it in the first place) are probably the same kind of people who like playing blatantly sexist games that let you jiggle large breasted girls' boobs, and you don't hear them complaining about those games.



Psychonaut said:


> http://cube.ign.com/articles/086/086984p1.html
> so i just googled that to find out just how powerful the gamecube was.  could've fooled me.
> then again, i only played melee on it, which is why took the liberty of selecting that quote.  it feels universally relevant, and almost ominous, since the gamecube is now looked on more or less as a flop in most people's eyes.  or maybe just mine. (feel free to list off a few/lot of titles.)  it didn't have a wealth of exclusive titles, and in my own opinion, i felt the controller held it back from letting ports be as good as they wanted to be.  first-party games were/could be tremendous, but the controller was just a tad too wonky to play.. say.. tony hawk.


The GameCube did suffer from a lack of third party support as well, but not on the same scale as Wii. The reason for that was the GameCube's use of mini discs, which couldn't hold as much data as the PS2 and Xbox's DVDs, so many developers got turned off from it. But in terms of power, the GameCube was no slouch. And that's the point I'm trying to get through, that none of Nintendo's past consoles were as far behind in power and graphical capability than the Wii is. That's why I don't understand why so many people automatically assume this mindset that Nintendo always has and always will make underpowered systems, because it's not true. As long as they make their system up to date with current generation graphics, and make it easy for developers to develop for and don't scare them away with inferior or expensive forms of media (mini discs, cartridges), they _will_ get the kind of third party support that you see with the PS3 and 360. Why _wouldn't_ they?



Psychonaut said:


> i have this strange feeling that digital download services are going to be *the* turning point of video games, in this gen/at this point in time.  if it isn't, lets say i owe you a coke?
> 
> i still think that there's going to be a bad taste in people's mouths, if from the get-go they're buying a new console that's only slightly more powerful than the competition's older release.. especially following up from the wii, which was almost irrefutably a bulked up gamecube.  hell, i only used my wii to play melee for god knows how long.


I'm really not a big fan of digital media, but I know that's the direction we're headed. I much prefer physical media, and I'm sure that it's going to stick around for some time to come, but, yes, digital media is going to become more prominent. Will it become the turning point of the next generation? I dunno.

And, again, Project Caf? is going to be much more than just "slightly more powerful" than the 360 and PS3, it will be a full generational leap in terms of graphics. I don't know why you're still clinging to that belief.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2011)

Lots of new info... I'm not gonna go through and bold everything this time, just read through it all.

*The Console*

Next-generation Nintendo console
Codename is Project Caf?
Nintendo is considering naming the console "Stream", among other possible names
Built on revamped version of AMD's R700 GPU architecture
Will out perform the PlayStation 3's NVIDIA 7800GTX-based processor
CPU will be a custom-built triple-core IBM PowerPC chipset
Clocking speeds will be faster
RAM should be at least 512 Mb
1080p output with the potential for stereoscopic 3D as well
Overall size will be comparable to that of the original Xbox 360
Likely to resemble a modernized version of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Backwards compatible with Wii games and accessories
May also be backwards compatible with GameCube games
Will support Blu-ray discs

*The Controller*

Primary controller features a 6.2-inch capacitive touch screen display
Also has at least 8 buttons and dual analog control sticks
These include 2 shoulder buttons, 2 trigger buttons, and more, in addition to a D-pad
Mirrors GameCube controller in general function but not in specific form
Built-in camera
Supports streaming content from the console
Contains IR technology similar to the Wii Sensor Bar
Higher fidelity motion controls, though this may be referring to a separate, Wii Remote-like controller
Primary controller is no replacement for the Wii Remote and Nunchuk, which will also be fully supported
There may or may not be a new, updated Wii Remote-like controller in addition to the primary controller

*General Information*

To be released in 2012
Nintendo to officially announce it later this month, and show it off at E3
Retail cost possibly between $350 and $400
Will supposedly ship from Taiwanese manufacturer, Foxconn, this October
Earliest possible retail release anywhere between mid-October and early November
Third-party developers already have dev kits and are currently working on games for launch
This includes Square Enix, Capcom, Sega, Konami, Activision, Rockstar/Take Two, Electronic Arts, Namco and Ubisoft
Retro Studios was one of the first developers to receive a dev kit, and are working on "a project everyone wants [them] to do"
Grand Theft Auto 5 may be a launch title
Pikmin 3 may be pushed to the new system, possibly a launch title
Resident Evil and Metal Gear Solid games are also in the works
A new Star Fox game is also in production
An engineer who was responsible for the PS3's Cell CPU and RSX GPU is working with Nintendo on the new system
Nintendo is researching tracking systems and head-mounted stereoscopic displays, though this doesn't mean that such technologies are going to be used in Nintendo's new console
Nintendo is looking to hire a new engineer to improve the online functionality of their systems, likely to revamp their online system for the new console


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Summed:


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 22, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> What do you mean they're already comparing it to the current generation limitations? Of course it's being compared to them; it's said to be _significantly_ better than them. A full generational leap in terms of graphics, unlike the situation with Wii. It will in no way be limited to this generation's specs, because it will have _next_ generation specs. It won't just be an updated last generation console in terms of power like Wii was.
> 
> 
> You really think Nintendo lost half of its fanbase? Lol. Even if that were the case, they've gained a new, much larger fanbase this generation with Wii and DS, so it would still be a win for them. But that's not the reality. They may have lost some fans, but not half. There's no way. People who like Nintendo for their games like Mario, Zelda, etc. still play those games. I know there are a lot of Wii owners who play their 360s and PS3s much more than their Wii, but you know that when games like Super Mario Galaxy 2 come out, they dust their Wii off and have some fun. Obviously, I can't speak for everyone, but I know that the thought that Nintendo has lost half of their fanbase is a huge exaggeration.
> ...


 i'll comment/break it down after a round or three of killing floor.
brb.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i'll comment/break it down after a round or three of killing floor.
> brb.


There's no need, we're completely capable of getting back on topic and not letting this spiral downward. >.>

Anyway, to anyone who was doubting these rumors, Miyamoto has acknowledged the existence of Project Caf? and even referred to it by name.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 22, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> There's no need, we're completely capable of getting back on topic and not letting this spiral downward. >.>
> 
> Anyway, to anyone who was doubting these rumors, Miyamoto has acknowledged the existence of Project Caf? and even referred to it by name.


 lol.
4 a.m.
it isn't off-topic, it's just keeping the thread alive with speculation, and shedding light on personal beliefs/worries about the system.

with no real news to speak of (other than that the thing exists), there's not a whole lot more to talk about other than the newest rumor, which may as well be that it uses a toaster for a sensor bar.  (i kid.)


----------



## SockHead (Apr 22, 2011)

http://mynintendonews.com/2011/04/2...-wii-2-project-cafe-coming-this-year-for-400/

This article says it's coming out this year.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 22, 2011)

Problem is... It'll be more powerful than the PS3... Then Sony will release the PS4.


----------



## Wish (Apr 22, 2011)

SockHead said:


> http://mynintendonews.com/2011/04/2...-wii-2-project-cafe-coming-this-year-for-400/
> 
> This article says it's coming out this year.


 
$350-$400?
I just bought a 3Ds and I'm fine with it.
And I doubt any good RPGs like Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy will be on it.
Wii proves it.

Edit: There was Final Fantasy on Wii Echoes of Time but I can't describe how much I hated it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 22, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> What do you mean they're already comparing it to the current generation limitations? Of course it's being compared to them; it's said to be _significantly_ better than them. A full generational leap in terms of graphics, unlike the situation with Wii. It will in no way be limited to this generation's specs, because it will have _next_ generation specs. It won't just be an updated last generation console in terms of power like Wii was.


a full generation leap when you're already a generation behind doesn't leave you very far ahead of the competition..


Tyeforce said:


> You really think Nintendo lost half of its fanbase? Lol. Even if that were the case, they've gained a new, much larger fanbase this generation with Wii and DS, so it would still be a win for them. But that's not the reality. They may have lost some fans, but not half. There's no way. People who like Nintendo for their games like Mario, Zelda, etc. still play those games. I know there are a lot of Wii owners who play their 360s and PS3s much more than their Wii, but you know that when games like Super Mario Galaxy 2 come out, they dust their Wii off and have some fun. Obviously, I can't speak for everyone, but I know that the thought that Nintendo has lost half of their fanbase is a huge exaggeration.


okay, so let me take that back and say this, instead: nintendo lost half of it's fanbase's playtime.  instead of playing the latest piece of shovelware on their wii, they played the plenty of games that were being released on either other console they own (because no one who is open to something other than their most-favored system, or low on cash owns only a wii..) while waiting for the one, two, three flagship nintendo titles to release, if/when they look good.


Tyeforce said:


> Not that it matters now, because even if that were true, they'll be gaining them back this next generation. If they're going the route that they're said to be going with this next generation, then many old fans should be pleased. Nintendo went for a different audience this last generation, but that's done and over now, whether you agreed with their decision or not. And I'm sure they won't win all of their casual customers over with a hardcore targeted system, but you'd be surprised how many will likely return. Nintendo has done a great job at bridging the casual and non-gamers into the world of gaming.


i really feel like you're idolizing nintendo way too much for doing that.  but i feel like you're doing that throughout this convo, oh well.
i somehow doubt they have a "hardcore" fanbase, anymore..  there's nostalgia for what nintendo was, but i think the combined derps of the gamecube and wii soured a lot more people than you would like to believe, whether or not "half of the fanbase" was an accurate statement or not.


Tyeforce said:


> But even if that doesn't happen, it's not like Nintendo needs the support of all the casual and non-gamers to keep them going. Even if it sells half as much as the Wii did, it'll still be a success. And gamers will still win.


i sincerely hope gamers win in the end.
nintendo can still keep going.. but that's pretty much where they are now, isn't it? still just going.. hanging in there.  meh.  could just be my opinion.


Tyeforce said:


> Now I think you're just looking for an excuse to call me a fanboy. How does that in any way sound like something that only a devoted fanboy would say? It's a logical assumption. Expand the market to new audiences, then bridge that new audience into the more hardcore market.


it is the reverence that you treat nintendo with, that they are an omnipotent being who either always has a plan to do better that *will* work 100%, or does no wrong to begin with.
if nintendo is really banking on bridging the hardcore and casual market, they obviously have no clue about what they're doing.  hardcore and casual don't mix, simply because of the labels they are given, and the entirely different playstyles that come with that presumption.
if a "casual" player of super smash bros. anything was pit against a "hardcore" player, they would not enjoy a moment of it, unless plenty of variables were thrown in there randomly.  ex: pokeballs, smash balls, stars..  they would just get stomped, again and again, which is no fun for either party.
hardcore gamers still won't like playing on a "casual" system, so they'll double-dip like they did this gen with the wii for the console-exclusives, if at all.
casual gamers will not enjoy the kind of hardcore games that hardcore gamers will eat up, unless they are not hardcore, in which case, why call them that?

JESUS I HATE THOSE WORDS.


Tyeforce said:


> And I really don't want an Other M debate in here, but that comment is ignorance on a completely different level. Samus wasn't portayed much differently in Other M than she was in past Metroid games (and I mean main series Metroid games, not the Prime series developed by Retro). The only difference was that her feelings and emotions were expressed at a larger scale because of the cinematic cutscenes and voice acting, which didn't exist in past games, and the very emotion situation from the end of Super Metroid that led into Other M. And don't even bring up the idea that her following Adam's commands is sexist or any of that bull****. She viewed Adam as a father figure, not just a male superior. This relationship between them had to be stressed in the game as it was important backstory to Metroid Fusion. I also find it funny that most of the people who call Other M sexist without even thinking twice about it (or even playing it in the first place) are probably the same kind of people who like playing blatantly sexist games that let you jiggle large breasted girls' boobs, and you don't hear them complaining about those games.


the fact that samus has been, for years, a pillar of gender indiscretion  in video games is what i have a problem with.
they/nintendo ruined that, taking what was the most badass femme in gaming, and turning her around completely.
i will allow the notion of adding layers to her character, and that the intended story-based goal was something admirable for the series, since it has admittedly lacked in a solid play-through story line/mode (aside from tidbits of data here and there), but i just really hope they don't keep treating samus like something she is not known for.

i think i'll sum it up with this:  before super smash bros. i did not know about samus.  before metroid prime, (or maybe smash bros again, idklol) i never knew he was a she.  before other M, i never knew she was anything more than the most ass-kickingest characters in video games.   and that that is gone is not only a blow for female game characters, but for all lovers of game characters.  no, not that kind of lover.

on the grounds of calling me a sexist gamer who plays games that have the bounciest breasts you'll ever see, stay classy, tye.

i play street fighter 4, and intend to finish the lara croft games i own.  jiggleboned polygons did not sell me on either purchase.


Tyeforce said:


> The GameCube did suffer from a lack of third party support as well, but not on the same scale as Wii. The reason for that was the GameCube's use of mini discs, which couldn't hold as much data as the PS2 and Xbox's DVDs, so many developers got turned off from it. But in terms of power, the GameCube was no slouch. And that's the point I'm trying to get through, that none of Nintendo's past consoles were as far behind in power and graphical capability than the Wii is. That's why I don't understand why so many people automatically assume this mindset that Nintendo always has and always will make underpowered systems, because it's not true. As long as they make their system up to date with current generation graphics, and make it easy for developers to develop for and don't scare them away with inferior or expensive forms of media (mini discs, cartridges), they _will_ get the kind of third party support that you see with the PS3 and 360. Why _wouldn't_ they?


first thing that came to mind with this was "why wouldn't you sit next to the smelly kid who's really cool?"
well, because other people won't hang around with you and you'll lose business/customers.


Tyeforce said:


> I'm really not a big fan of digital media, but I know that's the direction we're headed. I much prefer physical media, and I'm sure that it's going to stick around for some time to come, but, yes, digital media is going to become more prominent. Will it become the turning point of the next generation? I dunno.


it may just be my newfound love of Steam, but i'm likely never turning back.
it is too easy to jump from one game to another to use physical media.
the only problems i see with going that route that will dissuade nintendo from playing into that would be lack of people with internet connections = lack of consumers, and that people (who have the same perfectly understandable mindset as yourself) will not buy into it.  it's a big leap, but i feel that nintendo has become known for that, not only recently, but for most of their career.


Tyeforce said:


> And, again, Project Caf? is going to be much more than just "slightly more powerful" than the 360 and PS3, it will be a full generational leap in terms of graphics. I don't know why you're still clinging to that belief.


 welp, because no rumors have actually been confirmed by nintendo, and the latest article that's been linked said that, pretty much word for word.  yup.  slightly more powerful than the ps3.



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> The console will apparently be around the same size as Microsoft’s Xbox  360 but will look like a modernized version of the Super Nintendo  Entertainment System (SNES) and will be slightly more powerful than  Sony’s PlayStation 3.


how's that for a slice a fried gold.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 22, 2011)

JESUS, JEREMY, WHY SO CHARACTER LIMITS, BRO?



			
				MyNintendoNews said:
			
		

> The console will apparently be around the same size as Microsoft’s Xbox  360 but will look like a modernized version of the Super Nintendo  Entertainment System (SNES) and will be slightly more powerful than  Sony’s PlayStation 3.


sauce


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 22, 2011)

Nintendo has confirmed that the "Stream" will be more powerful than the *last* Generation systems. However, aren't all next gen consoles more powerful than the previous console? (Except the wii, which was kind of a glorified ps2 with motion controls and some other fancy features). Like I said, the Stream can be more powerful than the ps3 all it wants, but then Sony and Microsoft will always make something more powerful, unless they decide to play on Nintendo's level.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not responding to everything this time, I'm sick of typing out walls of text. One or two is fine, but I hate it when things get dragged out like this and we're just reciting the same things over and over again.



Psychonaut said:


> a full generation leap when you're already a generation behind doesn't leave you very far ahead of the competition..


I'm wasn't talking about a full generational leap from Wii's graphics, I meant a full generational leap from Xbox 360 and PS3. >.>



Psychonaut said:


> i really feel like you're idolizing nintendo way too much for doing that.  but i feel like you're doing that throughout this convo, oh well.
> i somehow doubt they have a "hardcore" fanbase, anymore..  there's nostalgia for what nintendo was, but i think the combined derps of the gamecube and wii soured a lot more people than you would like to believe, whether or not "half of the fanbase" was an accurate statement or not.


I think you just _want_ me to sound like I'm "idolizing" Nintendo. Never did I say that they cannot fail. For all we know, Project Caf? could be another Virtual Boy. But I do have high hopes for the company, yes, in the same way that you probably have high hopes from your favorite developer(s), or favorite sports teams, etc. And after the huge success of Wii, I really can't see them failing. It could happen, yes, and I completed accept that as a possibility, but I see it as a very, very slim possibility.



Psychonaut said:


> it is the reverence that you treat nintendo with, that they are an omnipotent being who either always has a plan to do better that *will* work 100%, or does no wrong to begin with.
> if nintendo is really banking on bridging the hardcore and casual market, they obviously have no clue about what they're doing.  hardcore and casual don't mix, simply because of the labels they are given, and the entirely different playstyles that come with that presumption.
> if a "casual" player of super smash bros. anything was pit against a "hardcore" player, they would not enjoy a moment of it, unless plenty of variables were thrown in there randomly.  ex: pokeballs, smash balls, stars..  they would just get stomped, again and again, which is no fun for either party.
> hardcore gamers still won't like playing on a "casual" system, so they'll double-dip like they did this gen with the wii for the console-exclusives, if at all.
> ...


Again, read my last paragraph. I don't think that Nintendo is some kind of omnipotent being that can't go wrong. And as for casual and hardcore not mixing...lol. The Wii did a pretty damn good job at that. I know that the Wii has missed out on a lot of hardcore third party titles, but that's not the point here. The point is that Wii brings casual and hardcore together very well, and it _does_ do a good job at bridging the two. Dunno why you're suggesting otherwise. Maybe it's because you're just one of those gamers who only play games by yourself, and don't care about social interaction (offline, that is) in games, so you never see it in the act. But I've played hardcore games with casual gamers, casual games with hardcore gamers, and everything in between, so I know how it is. Even at work, I'll be talking to customers and they'll tell me stories about how they got into gaming from Wii or DS and now they're playing Mario, Zelda, Donkey Kong, etc. It sounds like one of those ideal worlds that only exists in commercials and PR, but it's very real. You just refuse to see it.



Psychonaut said:


> the fact that samus has been, for years, a pillar of gender indiscretion  in video games is what i have a problem with.
> they/nintendo ruined that, taking what was the most badass femme in gaming, and turning her around completely.
> i will allow the notion of adding layers to her character, and that the intended story-based goal was something admirable for the series, since it has admittedly lacked in a solid play-through story line/mode (aside from tidbits of data here and there), but i just really hope they don't keep treating samus like something she is not known for.
> 
> ...


How does showing emotion or making it obvious that she's a girl make her any less badass? How?! Are you suggesting that girls can't be badass now?

And I wasn't accusing _you_ of being sexist. I figured you're probably above that. I wasn't even calling the kind of gamers I was referring to sexist. I was just pointing out the fact that most of those people have probably played games that can be considered _way_ more sexist than Other M, yet you don't hear them calling those games sexist. I think with Other M, people just wanted to jump on the bandwagon. All the fans who were expecting another Prime game didn't get want they wanted, so now they're all butthurt and decide to complain and call the game sexist. One of my roommates is a prime example of this. When I told him about the game and that it played mostly like classic Metroid games as opposed to the Prime games, it immediately turned him off. He wouldn't even give the game a chance. And after that, he kept finding excuses to complain about and make fun of the game, even though he's never even played a minute of it. And after watching _one_ cutscene from the game on YouTube, and after reading all the other comments from people calling it sexist, he jumps on the bandwagon, too. Now he'll never play the game, never even give it a chance, all because he jumped on the hate train. Never mind that the gameplay is actually very good, and that story should be one of the least important parts of a game to gamers! *sigh* Oh, well.



Psychonaut said:


> first thing that came to mind with this was "why wouldn't you sit next to the smelly kid who's really cool?"
> well, because other people won't hang around with you and you'll lose business/customers.


wat



Psychonaut said:


> welp, because no rumors have actually been confirmed by nintendo, and the latest article that's been linked said that, pretty much word for word.  yup.  slightly more powerful than the ps3.
> 
> how's that for a slice a fried gold.


That's not what IGN said. What you're quoting is from a website that was reporting IGN's post, but never did IGN say that it's only "slightly" above the PS3 in terms of power. In fact, IGN, as well as many of the other rumor sources, have been saying that it's "significantly" more powerful. In the article in question, however, IGN only says that it "outperforms" the PS3 and gives us the technical specs, which have been evaluated by other sources that have said that the specs should give Project Caf? a full generational leap above the current competition.

http://gear.ign.com/articles/116/1163325p1.html


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> JESUS, JEREMY, WHY SO CHARACTER LIMITS, BRO?
> 
> sauce


 
10,000?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> 10,000?


 
That's why he had that one big post then this little titbit.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 22, 2011)

Full generational leap from the 360?  Hahaha!  Dream on.  NO next gen console is going to be a full generational leap because of rising development costs.  Cafe will be a PS3.5 and Sony/Microsoft would be insane to come out with something that dwarfs that.  A PS3.5 level of horsepower is perfectly acceptable.  If it can run Capcom's, Square Enix's, and Epic's next engines, it'll be fine.  I'm sure it'll be graphically competitive with Sony/Microsoft machines.

But you're kidding yourself if you think we'll see a PS2 --> PS3 jump in horsepower.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Four Swords adventure, Final Fantasy Chronicles... those games were beastly!
> So much fun (if you could find 3 friends with GBAs and cables)
> 
> And I don't think they'll do it like that in the pictures, the screen will probably be a sub menu or item screen. Going back to FSA and FFC, now that was screens well done!



Once again. You've buggered my point and made me rethink B|
​


----------



## AndyB (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Full generational leap from the 360?  Hahaha!  Dream on.  NO next gen console is going to be a full generational leap because of rising development costs.  Cafe will be a PS3.5 and Sony/Microsoft would be insane to come out with something that dwarfs that.  *A PS3.5 level of horsepower is perfectly acceptable.*  If it can run Capcom's, Square Enix's, and Epic's next engines, it'll be fine.  I'm sure it'll be graphically competitive with Sony/Microsoft machines.
> 
> But you're kidding yourself if you think we'll see a PS2 --> PS3 jump in horsepower.


 
I was thinking this earlier and I couldn't have said it better myself. I mean, the ps3 is pretty damn powerful as it is, so if they're saying it's better.. then that's fine by me.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 22, 2011)

AndyB said:


> I was thinking this earlier and I couldn't have said it better myself. I mean, the ps3 is pretty damn powerful as it is, so if they're saying it's better.. then that's fine by me.


Right on.  I _cannot wait_ to see Mario, Zelda, and Metroid in 1080p with PS3+ quality visuals.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Full generational leap from the 360?  Hahaha!  Dream on.  NO next gen console is going to be a full generational leap because of rising development costs.  Cafe will be a PS3.5 and Sony/Microsoft would be insane to come out with something that dwarfs that.  A PS3.5 level of horsepower is perfectly acceptable.  If it can run Capcom's, Square Enix's, and Epic's next engines, it'll be fine.  I'm sure it'll be graphically competitive with Sony/Microsoft machines.
> 
> But you're kidding yourself if you think we'll see a PS2 --> PS3 jump in horsepower.


That's what I mean by "full generational leap", though. I'm not saying that it's going to be exactly twice as powerful as the PS3 is. It's just going to be up to date with what the times, and money, allows, unlike the Wii, which was under what was the standard at the time.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 22, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> That's what I mean by "full generational leap", though. I'm not saying that it's going to be exactly twice as powerful as the PS3 is. It's just going to be up to date with what the times, and money, allows, unlike the Wii, which was under what was the standard at the time.


That's not what is commonly meant by a "full generational leap", though.  A full generational leap implies being on par with the following:

NES --> SNES
SNES --> N64
N64 --> GCN
PS1 --> PS2
PS2 --> PS3
Xbox --> 360

Wii --> Cafe _will_ be a similar jump, but only relatively speaking.  The ".5 increase" talk comes about when people compare the Cafe's innards with standard 2005/2006 technology, i.e., PS3/360.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 23, 2011)

AndyB said:


> I was thinking this earlier and I couldn't have said it better myself. I mean, the ps3 is pretty damn powerful as it is, so if they're saying it's better.. then that's fine by me.


 
Yeah, that's why Sony said they aren't making PS4 until PS3 has been out for an entire decade.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2011)

Codename confirmed, Project Caf? is real. Look at this...

https://www.warioworld.com/agb (Game Boy Advance)
https://www.warioworld.com/gcn (Nintendo GameCube)
https://www.warioworld.com/nitro (Nintendo DS)
https://www.warioworld.com/wii (Wii)
https://www.warioworld.com/ctr (Nintendo 3DS)

These are all working URLs that take you to the homepage of WarioWorld.com, Nintendo's official developer website. But if you try something like this...

https://www.warioworld.com/360
https://www.warioworld.com/ps3
https://www.warioworld.com/tbt

Obviously, the URLs don't work and they send you to a 404 page. But that's not the case with this...

https://www.warioworld.com/cafe

So there, the codename is confirmed.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 24, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Codename confirmed, Project Caf? is real. Look at this...
> 
> https://www.warioworld.com/agb (Game Boy Advance)
> https://www.warioworld.com/gcn (Nintendo GameCube)
> ...


 well.. we already knew the codename..
but cool, i guess.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 24, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> well.. we already knew the codename..
> but cool, i guess.


We didn't know for sure, though. Now we have undeniable proof that the codename is indeed Project Caf?.

Oh, and this image was also found on WarioWare.com:


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> We didn't know for sure, though. Now we have undeniable proof that the codename is indeed Project Caf?.
> 
> Oh, and this image was also found on WarioWare.com:


 still.. it's just the codename..  they could change it to wii2, for all we know.


----------



## Not the Real David (Apr 25, 2011)

tye. = fanboy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 25, 2011)

CONFIRMED

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/pdf/2011/110425_4e.pdf

To be released in 2012, not likely before March, and there will be a playable demo at E3 this year.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 25, 2011)

Not the Real David said:


> words


I stopped reading when I saw your username. Lol, you're still trying?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I stopped reading when I saw your username. Lol, you're still trying?


 
But you make him SO ANGRY! HE'S SO ANGRY TYE! D:<


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 25, 2011)

i liked the part where he edited his post into two words


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd laugh if this was all just Nintendo's way of trolling us.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 25, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> I'd laugh if this was all just Nintendo's way of trolling us.


 
The wii was nintendos way of trolling us.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 25, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> The wii was nintendos way of trolling us.


 no, that'd be the gamecube.
the wii was just a bad joke, after the change in name.  revolution was trolling, though.

/my two cents


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 26, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i liked the part where he edited his post into two words


 
i liked the part when you wrote to like the number 2.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> no, that'd be the gamecube.
> the wii was just a bad joke, after the change in name.  revolution was trolling, though.
> 
> /my two cents


 
I enjoyed the gamecube. Sure it was bulky, but it wasn't behind on the console race.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 26, 2011)

Hnnnnghhhh I'm sure the new console will be really cool and all, but dayum, how is anyone supposed to afford all of nintendo's new stuff? ;A; Also I'm left with a sense of unease that they'll just abandon this one if it doesn't do as well as they expected. D:


----------



## rafren (Apr 26, 2011)

YEAH


----------



## shericin (Apr 26, 2011)

i think a screen on a controller is a little bit too much. but hey, it might be awsome  cant wait to see it on june 7-14 (unrevealing date)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2011)

Skyward Sword is confirmed to be staying on the Wii.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 26, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> I enjoyed the gamecube. Sure it was bulky, but it wasn't behind on the console race.


 top notch system
high def graphics
had lackluster titles, otherwise would have blown the others out of the water

trollin at it's finest


----------



## Morkie (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like Nintendo is now catering to more hardcore gamers! I can't wait until this comes out. Get ready, PlayStation and Xbox!


----------



## ShadoMaster (Apr 30, 2011)

It looks cool and all but... can u **** it?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 30, 2011)

This is crazy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Psychonaut (May 3, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


>


 i hope this is put to better use than nintendogs.

like puzzles that have certain surfaces that you have to be able to feel to perceive.

i smell a new character & series.  a sexy new character and series.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 3, 2011)

So you can actually feel stuff, or is it a corny name that they think sounds cool?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 3, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


>


Was going to update the thread with that but I forgot, lol. I'll do it tomorrow, too tired right now. ._.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 11, 2011)

Here's a slight update: There may have been a clerical error or something in translation. Think about this: a 6-inch touchscreen + rest of controller. Someone suggested, that on the "leaks", when they translated it, it might have said centimeters, not inches. 6 centimeters make much more sense than 6 inches.


----------



## -Aaron (May 11, 2011)

> Suda has announced that No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle will be the last No More Heroes game on the Wii. He was quoted by saying "I think this is the last [No More Heroes] that is going to be developed on Wii. To expand [No More Heroes] to new possibilities, we need a new platform. Wii is a great platform, but we've done everything we can with it now." He has since clarified this statement, stating that he intends to continue No More Heroes on the next Nintendo system, likely with a protagonist who is not Travis Touchdown. "I've finished the story for Travis [Touchdown]. It's completely finished in No More Heroes 2." Anything developed will involve "a different character, or something like that within the series."


The only reason I'm interested in Cafe. Also, yes, even my Wii is collecting dust. I wish there was more notable 3rd party efforts on the Wii. For the love of all that is good in the world, no more missile launch codes please. Something like a Steam ID would be VERY much preferred on my end. Also, region-free please. PLEASE. I like my Japanese imports Q.Q

Also, Nintendo needs to not jump one generation, but one and a half generations. Yes, I'm anal-pained that I can't play Mass Effect, Uncharted, Demon Souls, Dragon Age and Marvel versus Capcom 3. But I'd rather spend $500 on a console that are on par with the others so I can also play what the others play, and talk about it to boot. I'm sick and tired of the spin-offs because the Wii can't handle Dead Space or Soul Calibur IV.


----------



## Serk102 (May 11, 2011)

I only looking forward to this because of a new smash bros. That and zelda are the only reasons I'll buy it probably. Nintendo is starting to lose my interest =( Hopefully they'll become closer with 3rd party developers like they said, and get some other good games out. However I don't know how the whole "more powerfull than an xbox+ps3, but will be less powerful than nextGen xbox and ps" will work out for them. Since Sony and Microsoft have stated that they don't plan on making a new console any time soon though, this could be a plus for Nintendy.


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2011)

Ohh loking forward to this


----------



## Mino (May 12, 2011)

Heh, this reminds me of the lead-up to the unveiling of the Revolution (Wii).  Lots of and lots of features that always seem to be in perfect alignment with what gamers want.  Not that I'm saying it won't live up to expectations, just pointing out that most of these rumors are probably unfounded.  But who knows.

Also, I'm laughing at the idea of a screen being in the controller.  I'm sure half of TBT wasn't even born at this time, but the Dreamcast had a little screen on its memory cards.  True story.  I doubt a real comparison between the two could be drawn, though.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 12, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Heh, this reminds me of the lead-up to the unveiling of the Revolution (Wii).  Lots of and lots of features that always seem to be in perfect alignment with what gamers want.  Not that I'm saying it won't live up to expectations, just pointing out that most of these rumors are probably unfounded.  But who knows.
> 
> Also, I'm laughing at the idea of a screen being in the controller.  I'm sure half of TBT wasn't even born at this time, but the Dreamcast had a little screen on its memory cards.  True story.  I doubt a real comparison between the two could be drawn, though.


 holy **** how did i not remember that
i didn't own one, but i knew a guy who had a dreamcast.  i was jelly as **** about that screen, even though it was monochrome and tiny and worthless and such.  it was like a gameboy!
except it was never used, iirc.


Spoiler


----------



## Biochao (May 12, 2011)

I used it with a Chao walking mini-RPG type game for Sonic Adventure 2. The more I think about it the more I wish the Pokewalker was more like a VMU with that Chao game. 


Spoiler










Except for the battery life though, that sucked, mostly because the CR2032 button battery (Yes, I memorized the type after replacing so many) was so expensive and hard to find.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2011)

I remember that. But the dreamcast never really took off. It was overshadowed by Playstation, though.


----------



## Brad (May 12, 2011)

Typing of the Dead!


----------

